# Ooops Think I might have fell over the camper van doorstep and landed on this forum.



## Gfont (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi,I'm brand new to staying out all night.I mean in a camper van ( added in case anyone knows me) .Guess what I'm doing for my 50th Heading to Blackpool with my man and weans.Were thinking of trying to wild camp at Fleetwood .I would love to hear from anyone whose made any rookie mistakes that I might learn from .


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 20, 2016)

Welcome. 
Rookie mistakes? You'll find some experts on here... We're all still.making them... Even after 17 years on the road, we still drop the odd clanger.
Fleetwood should be Ok, if you park sensibly. Reports are that the local cops are very friendly if you don't obstruct.
We were there last Friday. Took the grandkids on the tram to Bispham for a good view of the spectacular fireworks at 8.30.  Get there early.
The Bispham Chippy does good, cheap fish n chips  .


----------



## izwozral (Sep 20, 2016)

Welcome aboard. Good opening question too.

My rookie blunder? Took a gas bottle to exchange, guy handed it back and said it's nearly full. I forgot to open it up when I put the morning kettle on.:rolleyes2:


----------



## jeanette (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper: just remember don't over pack the van think about what you need and don't need!! Ours was the water OH filled up ready to go and when we got there he hadn't closed the tap underneath so hardly any water!! But we do take big bottles of water! Enjoy and let us know how you get on!!


----------



## The laird (Sep 20, 2016)

Welcome n enjoy


----------



## Gfont (Sep 20, 2016)

*Rookie mistakes*

Thanks Pauljenny fish n chips and fireworks sounds like a really good plan .Im all about memories old ones and creating new .Gonna take on board your idea of jumping on the tram .My weans have never been on one !Fleetwood sounds like a great base thanks again for your advice.
Izwozral Sooo funny I could see myself doing something like that .Once I went into HMV to buy Feeling Good record by Nina Simmone .TRouble was I didn't know the name of the song or artist and young guy behind the counter didn't get it from some of my jumbled lyrics .So I started to sing to him ( I thought I was great ) but he just started laughing and said he'd never heard of it .Needless to say I left empty handed hmmmmmm.
Sorry I'm not very good using this site yet so I don't know how to post back to you as an individual


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 20, 2016)

On our first night away, parked in a relative's paddock.
We realised,when getting ready for bed, that we'd forgotten towels and a toilet roll.


----------



## Gfont (Sep 20, 2016)

*Let it flow*



jeanette said:


> Hi and:welcome::camper: just remember don't over pack the van think about what you need and don't need!! Ours was the water OH filled up ready to go and when we got there he hadn't closed the tap underneath so hardly any water!! But we do take big bottles of water! Enjoy and let us know how you get on!!



Lol yeh I hadn't even thought about that 
Why do you take bottled water though ?Is the water in the storage tank really only for flushing and washing?Its a second hand camper van we've got and and we've used sanitizer tablets ( you know like sterilident ) that granny used to put her teeth in at night .lol


----------



## Gfont (Sep 20, 2016)

*Wet wet wet*



Pauljenny said:


> On our first night away, parked in a relative's paddock.
> We realised,when getting ready for bed, that we'd forgotten towels and a toilet roll.



Lol sorry but I've got a wierd sence of humour and drip dry sprung into my head for both accounts.Hope your relations helped you out that night though pmsl.Great to hear from you !( both ) lyn


----------



## Gfont (Sep 20, 2016)

*Hot air*



izwozral said:


> Welcome aboard. Good opening question too.
> 
> My rookie blunder? Took a gas bottle to exchange, guy handed it back and said it's nearly full. I forgot to open it up when I put the morning kettle on.:rolleyes2:



I did send you a message but not sure if you got it.
lol sounds like something I would do!
My man says he know of a way to keep the camper van warm .A candle in the middle of the table !He says vans get overheated very quickly and that'll solve the problem ( thinks he's a heating engineer now) I think he's being tight and no wanting to buy gas .No way are me him and the weans sitting round a candle .He can think again .Great to hear from you Lyn


----------



## Gfont (Sep 20, 2016)

*Trams*



Pauljenny said:


> Welcome.
> Rookie mistakes? You'll find some experts on here... We're all still.making them... Even after 17 years on the road, we still drop the odd clanger.
> Fleetwood should be Ok, if you park sensibly. Reports are that the local cops are very friendly if you don't obstruct.
> We were there last Friday. Took the grandkids on the tram to Bispham for a good view of the spectacular fireworks at 8.30.  Get there early.
> The Bispham Chippy does good, cheap fish n chips  .



Hi I did send you another message but not sure if you got it .
THanks for you're take on Fleetwood .Gonnay steal your idea about tram ride ( my weans have never been on one) and take them to see the fireworks after a chippie .Lyn


----------



## Beemer (Sep 20, 2016)

There is so much advice to give... if I were to give just one point.. I would say when packing your van try to think that each item must have at least two uses.
Obviously you cannot do this with everything.
Every time we get another van (twice so far) we stay in it over the weekend in the garden (or a very close location if your garden is not accessible).  You soon find out what you do and do not need.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the site. Once on site I forgot to unplug the cable before driving away.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:
 Set off with the roof light open, more than once:scared: thankfully not going too fast


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 20, 2016)

As a thrifty Yorkshireman, a nightlight candle inside an upside-down small terracotta plantpot, can produce a fair amount of heat.

Stand it on your cooker top and make sure that air can get in and out.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 20, 2016)

Welcome along from another newbie.... 

my only regret is that we didn't make the leap earlier.. tents and caravan now seem decidedly superfluous.... 
driving and then turning ignition off before sitting back with a cold beer seem to be the missing bit we have been searching for. 

Peak District/Anglesey/North West Wales/Peak District  have been our playground so far..... 
BUT West coast of Scotland beckons next week....


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 20, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> As a thrifty Yorkshireman, a nightlight candle inside an upside-down small terracotta plantpot, can produce a fair amount of heat.
> 
> Stand it on your cooker top and make sure that air can get in and out.



you say your a thrifty  yorkshire man .not that thrifty ,have you seen the price of tea lights in the pound shop ,god ,but i know of a better cheaper way of keeping warm in a cold van .its just a matter of talking the better half into it at times:shag::goodluck: ps welcome to the site gfont have fun  theres some crack pots on here enjoy.


----------



## Gfont (Sep 20, 2016)

*Two uses*



Beemer said:


> There is so much advice to give... if I were to give just one point.. I would say when packing your van try to think that each item must have at least two uses.
> Obviously you cannot do this with everything.
> Every time we get another van (twice so far) we stay in it over the weekend in the garden (or a very close location if your garden is not accessible).  You soon find out what you do and do not need.[/QUOTE
> 
> Two uses Is a brill idea.My other half has gone up to Stirling in the camper van for an overnight stay and phoned tonight to say he's forgotten a jumper .So might have to work with him on the one use of items first lol.At least he's happy bless him


----------



## Gfont (Sep 20, 2016)

*Noooooooo way*



Pauljenny said:


> As a thrifty Yorkshireman, a nightlight candle inside an upside-down small terracotta plantpot, can produce a fair amount of heat.
> 
> Stand it on your cooker top and make sure that air can get in and out.



Oh I can just hear my man now.A big I told you so is heading my way lol
Ok since you've been doing this a long time I shall bow down to your knowledge .
I think a thrifty Yorkshireman would get on really well with a tight Scottish guy lol


----------



## Gfont (Sep 21, 2016)

*Motion sickness*



mandrake said:


> you say your a thrifty  yorkshire man .not that thrifty ,have you seen the price of tea lights in the pound shop ,god ,but i know of a better cheaper way of keeping warm in a cold van .its just a matter of talking the better half into it at times:shag::goodluck: ps welcome to the site gfont have fun  theres some crack pots on here enjoy.



Aye right you .Me and my man are on the top bunk bed( I don't know why either) He's thinking were gonnay be sharing a double sleeping bag .Im thinking if he falls off I go with him eeeeeeeeek.So no to poetry in motion.
Thanks for the welcome .Are you one of the mentioned crackpots ?lol


----------



## Gfont (Sep 21, 2016)

*Oooops*



phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome to the site. Once on site I forgot to unplug the cable before driving away.



Thanks for sharing I'm getting a notebook and writing these down


----------



## Gfont (Sep 21, 2016)

*Mouldy*



hairydog said:


> I started wild camping as a child with my family in our split screen VW camper in the 1960s so I'm afraid I've forgotten most of the rookie mistakes.
> 
> But I'd suggest a few things to a newbie:
> 1. Only take what you need, not what "might come in handy".
> ...



THanks for taking the time to get back to me .Do duvets not get a wee bit damp if you leave them in a campervan? I'm thinking Mouldy !


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 28, 2016)

Gfont ... I reckon it really depends upon how "wild" you want to be.  Personally, I like it rough, cold and as horrible as I can get it.  Then, when I settle down for the night in my bed, all snug as a bug in a rug, I just let out a sigh at how nice it is, preferably with heavy rain battering down onto the roof ... the sound of rain on the roof just puts me to sleep like nothing else can ever do.

I like messing about with things like my Kelly Kettle and Horizon stove, but there are times when I prefer the use of a gas stove (especially in the morning to make my breakfast.)  My breakfast is usually a substantial size and that keeps me going for most of the day until I decide where to settle for my evening meal.  Usually, freshly caught fish is my first choice with the occasional fresh roadkill or meat bought fresh from shops though I always have a few tins (Aldi) as back-up ... If you don't have a fridge, buy your shopping and when you get back to your van wrap your milk and fresh meat up in your duvet and pillows ... it will surprise you just how cold they stay (even on a scorching hot day) if they were cold when you put them in.  I usually have a carton of UHT milk for emergencies, but fresh milk (decanted into a seal able container) will stay fresh in your textile fridge for a few days.  In case of emergency, keep a lemon for your tea if you are in a remote place and milk isn't available. Eggs are also a great stand-by, especially if you get them from roadside farm honesty boxes, they are often double yolks and delicious. I consider it a way to re-pay the locals for allowing me to camp out as I go along.

But, the best bit of advice I can offer is to read the threads on this forum, the subject heading for the threads might not appear to be relevant to the information you are seeking, but they often go "off topic" and there are lots of snippets of information in them.  Second to that is ask any questions of your own.  You might feel that it's a daft question to ask, but there really is no such thing as a silly question ... except the ones people DON'T ask!


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 28, 2016)

Driving off with the side window wide open almost decapitating a bus queue, now I do a walk around before I move off :welcome:


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 28, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> On our first night away, parked in a relative's paddock.
> We realised,when getting ready for bed, that we'd forgotten towels and a toilet roll.



As it happens,we have just returned to our relative's paddock for the first time after 17 years way.
Guess what was in the package that they gave us on arrival.

Yup, a bog roll and a towel.!


----------



## StevenJ (Sep 28, 2016)

My fan belt snapped ..... I had a spare ..... I forgot my tools


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 29, 2016)

*Lots of errors, but survived and loving it*

Each error is put down to the still learning experience and we chuckle over them.  Some of our best:
- If someone is spotting for you reversing, make sure they look up and down as well as left and right.  Not doing so put a £400 hole in the fibre glass!
- If in doubt, check the route on satellite view maps ... we blocked a Sicilian hill town for 2 hrs.  And put another hole in the fibre glass.
- Keep the soft furnishings stain remover handy ...  red wine and toilet cleaner do stain the seats and carpet.
-  Wet wipes and kitchen roll are a must in abundance.  Wipe plates and pans before washing or you'll have a stinker of a smell when you set off with water in grey waste.  
- already mentioned:  do a walk around and write down a check list for parking up and setting off.  We do hang washing off the bike rack and not set off with it there so far...
- if wilding, fill with water and empty the toilet at every opportunity.
- known your dimensions.  Width, height and weight ... another graze to the fibre glass as we went into a bridge too low

Biggest mistake ... be anxious and not enjoy.  Life is for living!!!

Blinking amazed we're still here and going strong ...


----------



## BessieBambi (Sep 29, 2016)

Gfont said:


> THanks for taking the time to get back to me .Do duvets not get a wee bit damp if you leave them in a campervan? I'm thinking Mouldy !



No, we have left our duvet and pillows in since April (with covers washed now and then!) and no smell or sign of mould. 
My tip is ventilation! When we started last year, our first trip was October so chilly at night. We were lovely and snug in our little camper but realised when we woke to condensation dripping on us (and very frizzy hair in my case!) that we should sleep with the roof vents open a smidge!


----------



## Gfont (Sep 30, 2016)

BessieBambi said:


> No, we have left our duvet and pillows in since April (with covers washed now and then!) and no smell or sign of mould.
> My tip is ventilation! When we started last year, our first trip was October so chilly at night. We were lovely and snug in our little camper but realised when we woke to condensation dripping on us (and very frizzy hair in my case!) that we should sleep with the roof vents open a smidge!



Thanks for getting back to me .We had a couple of nights wild camping at the weekend where my man left the window open on the first night brrrrrrrrrrr.Second night was a lot warmer ( might be something to do with body warmth) shared our bed with a staffy and a Rottweiler .Thankfully Molly the retriever gets too hot and doesn't want on the bed and the window was shut .I still jammed a woolly hat on my head as soon as awake as rain had made a creation out of my fringe .So don't know if my hair had went frizzy or not.I shall take on board what your saying about condensation I think I share the same hair as you ( type that goes frizzy with the steam from a kettle) and leave a vent open


----------



## Gfont (Sep 30, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Gfont ... I reckon it really depends upon how "wild" you want to be.  Personally, I like it rough, cold and as horrible as I can get it.  Then, when I settle down for the night in my bed, all snug as a bug in a rug, I just let out a sigh at how nice it is, preferably with heavy rain battering down onto the roof ... the sound of rain on the roof just puts me to sleep like nothing else can ever do.
> 
> I like messing about with things like my Kelly Kettle and Horizon stove, but there are times when I prefer the use of a gas stove (especially in the morning to make my breakfast.)  My breakfast is usually a substantial size and that keeps me going for most of the day until I decide where to settle for my evening meal.  Usually, freshly caught fish is my first choice with the occasional fresh roadkill or meat bought fresh from shops though I always have a few tins (Aldi) as back-up ... If you don't have a fridge, buy your shopping and when you get back to your van wrap your milk and fresh meat up in your duvet and pillows ... it will surprise you just how cold they stay (even on a scorching hot day) if they were cold when you put them in.  I usually have a carton of UHT milk for emergencies, but fresh milk (decanted into a seal able container) will stay fresh in your textile fridge for a few days.  In case of emergency, keep a lemon for your tea if you are in a remote place and milk isn't available. Eggs are also a great stand-by, especially if you get them from roadside farm honesty boxes, they are often double yolks and delicious. I consider it a way to re-pay the locals for allowing me to camp out as I go along.
> 
> But, the best bit of advice I can offer is to read the threads on this forum, the subject heading for the threads might not appear to be relevant to the information you are seeking, but they often go "off topic" and there are lots of snippets of information in them.  Second to that is ask any questions of your own.  You might feel that it's a daft question to ask, but there really is no such thing as a silly question ... except the ones people DON'T ask!



Road kill ! Nope It ain't happening lol .thanks for duvet idea though and I can get easily sidetracked myself on this forum .l ended up reading pages and pages on someone getting a dog from dogs trust last night .You have some great ideas .cheers


----------



## Gfont (Sep 30, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Driving off with the side window wide open almost decapitating a bus queue, now I do a walk around before I move off :welcome:[/QUO
> 
> Sooooooo funny .im laughing but guess it wasn't funny at the time.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gfont (Sep 30, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> As it happens,we have just returned to our relative's paddock for the first time after 17 years way.
> Guess what was in the package that they gave us on arrival.
> 
> Yup, a bog roll and a towel.!



Lol guess your never gonnay live that one down.Never mind it might have been a strangers house you had  to borrow loo roll from .cringe


----------



## Gfont (Sep 30, 2016)

StevenJ said:


> My fan belt snapped ..... I had a spare ..... I forgot my tools



Ooooops lol .Hope you managed to beg or borrow tools quickly.


----------



## Gfont (Sep 30, 2016)

Clunegapyears said:


> Each error is put down to the still learning experience and we chuckle over them.  Some of our best:
> - If someone is spotting for you reversing, make sure they look up and down as well as left and right.  Not doing so put a £400 hole in the fibre glass!
> - If in doubt, check the route on satellite view maps ... we blocked a Sicilian hill town for 2 hrs.  And put another hole in the fibre glass.
> - Keep the soft furnishings stain remover handy ...  red wine and toilet cleaner do stain the seats and carpet.
> ...



Great your alive and kicking and with a roof over your heads lol.just added baby wipes to bag ( thanks for idea) never thought of waste and we're having spaghetti bolognaise tonight!extra kitchen roll too.
Heading out to Blackpool right now and taking your knowledge with us .Thanks Lyn


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::cheers::have fun::scooter::dog::drive::boat::goodluck:


----------



## Gfont (Oct 2, 2016)

loulou said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun
> 
> 
> :welcome::camper::cheers::have fun::scooter::dog::drive::boat::goodluck:



 Thanks for the welcome.
Just back from Blackpool .load of washing to get through sigh.


----------



## daybreaker3211 (Oct 3, 2016)

A belated :welcome::camper::fun::welcome:


----------



## Gfont (Oct 3, 2016)

daybreaker3211 said:


> A belated :welcome::camper::fun::welcome:



Hi ,great to hear from you .
Thanks for the welcome


----------

